# MO & Syquest discs and Drives? Worth it?



## Vargas (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 100s of Magneto Optical Discs(Sony) and Syquest Discs and several external Drives - 6 for the MOs and 10 Syquest Drives. All from about 1988 - 1992. All used. 
What kind of PMs are in there to your knowledge? Platinum on the discs? Worth retrieving? Those Discs are btw a real bummer to unscrew - didn't manage so far :x - looks like I gotta break them with force (if its worth it).

I'm a Beginner and at the moment I'm still reading, learning and collecting. So me and my boys already take the stuff we have at home apart a few PCs, Macs, Mobile Phones, DVD-Players etc. About those I've read already a lot in the forum.
Haven't found anything about those exotic MOs and Syquests though through the forum search.
I appreciate all advise!

Thanks
Vargas
above look like these
http://www.tomotionstudio.com/images/syquest.jpg
http://images0.dhd.de/65703661.jpg


----------



## labo_dan (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting. Could you disassemble one of the discs and upload a picture with it?


----------



## chevyman_76 (Jan 3, 2013)

Is there room to use a sodering tip around but not to close to the screw hole? If there is and you can make the metal around the screw will expand making the hole bigger and the screw being colder will remain the same size and come out easier.

Sledge hammer works well too 
Chevyman_76


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 3, 2013)

Going for platinum on the discs is a waste of time. Unless you plan on finding Ebay suckers.

Jim


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 3, 2013)

The circuit board on many of the ZIP drives closely resembles that of a hard drive and I sell them as such. I assume the Syquest drives are similar.

I toss the disks.


----------



## Vargas (Jan 12, 2013)

here an update on Syquest and MOs:

1.) the Syquest discs are obviously aluminium (pretty thick) plated with a cobalt-nickel alloy. The MOs coated with some platinum

*1*

*2*

*3*



thumbs 2 and 3 are a closeup of the center and there is no easy way to disassemble those discs. Certainly not worth the effort just for the Al

2.) however - there seems to be some demand on ebay for the cartridges and the drives. I guess I'll have to register with ebay sooner or later.
3.) Amazing, how expensive this stuff used to be. Found some old receipts in my boxes too and apperently I spent about $ 100 at the time for a 44MB, 88MB or 200MB cartridge of memory. And those drives cost about $ 1000 a piece! Today I could fit everything I got on those cartridges on one USB-stick :shock:


----------

